# Your Hallowe'en pet peeves



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to talk about any Hallowe'en pet peeves we have. Obviously what someone hates, someone else might love, and this isn't intended to rag on anyone's enjoyment of the holiday, I just thought it would be an interesting thread topic. 

What prompted this was, I was just looking online at props, and I came across glittery tombstones. 0_o Seriously? GLITTERY tombstones?! I would never in a million years display those. IMO, the older and more decrepit looking the tombstone, the better. That way it vaguely resembles an actual graveyard. What graveyard has glittery tombstones? Pfft! So yeah, glittery ANYTHING is, IMO, out of place at Hallowe'en. To me the holiday just isn't about glitz and glam - quite the opposite!

Another thing that bothers me is zombie babies. Zombies, ok, fair enough. But zombie BABIES? That's a little twisted, but ofc that's just my opinion. I've seen a lot of decor pics of here featuring zombie babies. To me it's just...creepy, in the WRONG kind of way. But, each to his own.

Again just a personal opinion, but I very much dislike gore. For me, Hallowe'en is more about the mystery. When I was a kid I truly believed anything was possible on Hallowe'en night. That's the feeling I try and recreate with my decor/party. If I was more skilled at prop building I would build subtle props, like a lantern that seems to hover and a mirror that reflects upside down. Just little touches that make you feel something is a bit "off" and the spirits are truly among us. To me, gore is just...ugh. Where's the mystery in a bleeding torso?! Again, this is a very personal opinion and for those of you that love the gory aspects of Hallowe'en, that's cool. It's just not MY idea of Hallowe'en.

And of course everyone hates Hallowe'en nay-sayers. And the people that turn off their lights and pretend not to be home when the TOTers come. Seriously, it's one night a year. Give the little ones some freakin' candy!! Mean-spirited, IMO.

So...what are your Hallowe'en pet peeves?


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Never been a fan of those blow molds! I love realistic props, so blow molds are very fake, supposed to be, and I don't like that.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, this is risky but.......

I hate all store bought props. 

Every damned one of them. 

Unless they've been heavily modified. That's pretty cool then, I guess.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I also really dislike the zombie babies. I think they're kinda ugly... and just... really hard to use in a haunt without looking out of place. At least from what little I've seen, since admittedly I don't go around looking for pictures of people using them.

Also not a fan of the glitter (there were crows at Michaels with glittered chests... wtf), headstones that just say RIP and VANDALS stealing/breaking props. D:

*EDIT:* Oh, and inflatables because you can never incorporate them into decorations without it looking ridiculous.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

As long as someone at least makes an effort to decorate, even using inflatables and cute things, I'm alright with it (better than the alternative: absolutely nothing).


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

My Hallows Eve peeve is probably rather obvious.
A: Kiddies ( & or adults - I don't discriminate) Not saying ''TRICK OR TREAT''. They just stand there with bags open. So I make everrryyyoonne say it before they get any treats. I'm not bad, I just appreciate tradition.

And B: Mischief night - I guess it depends on your neighborhood but mischief and halloween have been tightly knit together for over 100 years in this country. Well back then tweens could get away with burning down buildings. All we have to deal with is eggs, T.P, and shaving cream and such...none the less I hope im spared. I bring my decorations BACK IN on the night of Oct.30 and put them back out in the AM. Lolol!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Spooky-Licious said:


> Not saying ''TRICK OR TREAT''. They just stand there with bags open. So I make everrryyyoonne say it before they get any treats. I'm not bad, I just appreciate tradition.QUOTE]
> 
> I'm with you on that one too. I'm a stickler for that tradition.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> I also really dislike the zombie babies. I think they're kinda ugly... and just... really hard to use in a haunt without looking out of place. At least from what little I've seen, since admittedly I don't go around looking for pictures of people using them.
> 
> Also not a fan of the glitter (there were crows at Michaels with glittered chests... wtf)(GHOSTTOWN INSERT: ROFLMAO!!), headstones that just say RIP and VANDALS stealing/breaking props. D:
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh, and inflatables because you can never incorporate them into decorations without it looking ridiculous.


I loved this post.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Spooky-Licious said:


> And B: Mischief night - I guess it depends on your neighborhood but mischief and halloween have been tightly knit together for over 100 years in this country. Well back then tweens could get away with burning down buildings. All we have to deal with is eggs, T.P, and shaving cream and such...none the less I hope im spared. I bring my decorations BACK IN on the night of Oct.30 and put them back out in the AM. Lolol!


Whereabout are you, Spooky-Licious? I never heard of mischief night until I moved to Yorkshire. It's not a thing where I'm from. But a hundred miles down the road, it's a huge thing. The first Hallowe'en in York I got my windows egged for the first time ever *grumble grumble*


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

My pet peeve is threads about pet peeves


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> My pet peeve is threads about pet peeves


I'm not sure whether or not you're joking.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

This is a bit ridiculous I guess, but I got into a verbal fight with someone who didn't consider Halloween a holiday. Her argument was that since we didn't get the day off work, it wasn't a holiday. I told her it's a holiday to me just like Mother's Day/Father's Day/Valentine's Day and then she pulled out the dictionary and gave me a formal definition. She got really snotty about it and it just irked me. I can deal with people who don't give out candy or dress up, but Halloween's a holiday to me!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

my pet peeve is that I can't seem to get my haunt just the way I want it, or there never seems to be the money to pull off what I want  someday....haha

also, costumes that are meant to be scary, but just look slutty. I used to wear the "sexy" costumes, but for the love of the great pumpkin, if you are dressing slutty, dress slutty. If you are dressing scary, dress scary. Don't mix the two!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually can't think of any. I must have_ some_. I mean I'm a very ornery person at times. *Something* must pizz me off about the day. But no matter how "bad" the props, whether people say "ToT" or not...whether people are creative or just put out a pumpkin...I love it all.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

The zombie babies do seem to strike a chord with a lot of folks. I know several people who love Halloween but think the zombie babies are over the top and in bad taste. The way I figure it, either they are in bad taste, or they are really onto something. If you can freak out people who normally freak other people out, you must be doing something right. 

I don't have many pet peeves. I like some decor more than others, but as long as people decorate I usually am supportive of the effort.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Spooky-Licious said:


> My Hallows Eve peeve is probably rather obvious.
> A: Kiddies ( & or adults - I don't discriminate) Not saying ''TRICK OR TREAT''. They just stand there with bags open. So I make everrryyyoonne say it before they get any treats. I'm not bad, I just appreciate tradition.


I'm shocked that anyone would do that. I'd close the door in their face.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

I really can't think of any except trick or treaters not saying Trick or Treat and/or thank you!
I hate when they just get their candy and walk away. lol


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

> Whereabout are you, Spooky-Licious? I never heard of mischief night until I moved to Yorkshire.


@lea32R, Aw you're darn lucky then. I'm from New Jersey, USA ; it's the eastcoast - neighbor to New York. (which you probably knew but I decided to throw it in anyway)

Mischief Night(s) {Oct. 30} haven't been all too bad in my lifetime, but i don't like the idea of it. Rambunctious teens creeping around your yard all hours of the night starting trouble. Don't get me wrong, ONCE JUST ONCE i participated, by squirting mustard on a car and egging my Middle School's door. But I really don't get off on causing trouble. I get paranoid too easily.
But I HAVE noticed the past few years, that police patrol the residential streets on mischief night. So I feel a lil more at ease.I don't live in a bad neighborhood but any kind of neighborhood is up for grabs. lol.


@weirdRob, OH YEA MAN!! I think last year I had about only 8 kids the whole night who said ''TRICK OR TREAT'' on their own. (IF that many)


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

If we are talking about Halloween night, it has be kids egging houses. If I were a police, I would throw them all in jail for destruction of property. Wind is another thing that is bad during Halloween especially when I put decorations outside, and the wind was very annoying to deal with. I already said what I didn't like in decorations in another thread.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

boobear said:


> This is a bit ridiculous I guess, but I got into a verbal fight with someone who didn't consider Halloween a holiday. Her argument was that since we didn't get the day off work, it wasn't a holiday. I told her it's a holiday to me just like Mother's Day/Father's Day/Valentine's Day and then she pulled out the dictionary and gave me a formal definition. She got really snotty about it and it just irked me. I can deal with people who don't give out candy or dress up, but Halloween's a holiday to me!


Clearly not from Wikipedia lol. 

Don't actually have any pet peeves I can think of.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> my pet peeve is that I can't seem to get my haunt just the way I want it, or there never seems to be the money to pull off what I want  someday....haha
> 
> also, costumes that are meant to be scary, but just look slutty. I used to wear the "sexy" costumes, but for the love of the great pumpkin, if you are dressing slutty, dress slutty. If you are dressing scary, dress scary. Don't mix the two!


Then there's the women that are trying to dress slutty and when ya see them, it's pretty daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn scary!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> Then there's the women that are trying to dress slutty and when ya see them, it's pretty daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn scary!!!



hahaha, yes! that too~!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I really hate the commercial "Haunted Attractions" where there is absolutely nothing haunted about them. They're just chop shops with buckets of fake blood and guts, guys running at you with chain saws, strobe lights, and screaming. That is not haunted! It may be gross and it may scare some people but it's not haunted! Give me a good old fashioned ghost story any day over that kind of junk.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

People who smash pumpkins (not the Smashing Pumpkins). Poor, beautiful, innocent pumpkins, so loved, and then destroyed by jerks. Anyone who messes with my jack-o-lanterns better keep an extra close eye on their reindeer during their holiday.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I feel bad for saying this, but mine is actually when people write "Hallowe'en" instead of "Halloween".  lol... It's nothing to do with the people who type it like this, but just something about seeing it like that drives me bonkers. 

It doesn't bug me as much as kids not saying trick or treat, but it's definitely up there on the list!


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with the one about Trick or Treaters standing there with their bags open not saying a word. I also hate when you get the ones that mock your work. "that's not real, that doesnt scare me" One year I had kids just trampling thru my graveyard knocking things over so frustrating when you've spent so much time and work on things. Like many others on the forum that was the year I almost quit doing it. BUT I regrouped and it's been better and better every year. Sure I still get those that "aren't afraid" I just try to focus on those that DO want to enjoy it.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

There's really not too much I don't like about Halloween. Except....

people who come to a Halloween costume party without a costume. You spend the time planning, decorating, make the food, buy the alcohol and drinks and it's "too much trouble" for them to dress up. I'm not saying it has to be an elaborate costume but at least make some kind of an attempt. It's equivalent to being invited to a _Mystery Game_ party, showing up and then not playing a role. 'I'm only here for the food and drinks; I do not want to participate.' I feel it's disrespectful to the host.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

My only pet peeve about Halloween is that it is too short.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Nothing on this list really bugs me, they're just mini-irritants.

1. Cutesy halloween goods. Only because that's the majority of what we seem to get in the UK, stuff aimed at kids that isn't scary, just cute and dopey, like cartoon ghosts.

2. Gratuitous gore. I don't hate blood or anything, but I prefer the ghostly side to things, not the zombies and mess.

3. People who don't show up in a costume. It's their decision but I think it looks lame to be the only person who couldn't throw on a cape, grab a stick and be a wizard for the night 

4. Lastly, people who say you're not wearing a real costume/really into halloween if you go for sexy. All due respect, I'm only 24 and I have a body that I'm very happy with - halloween is one of the few nights I can dress up a bit and wear a fun costume. So it bugs me that I'm apparently not serious about halloween if I show a little thigh or cleavage, compared to people who cover up and make themselves deliberately ugly/scary. I can love the holiday and still want to look attractive.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

I really don't care either way about the "traditional" sexy costumes (cop, nurse, cat, bunny, etc...), but I'm annoyed by the newer ones like, Sexy Elmo, Spongebob, Freddy (seriously???). There's something very inappropriate about modifying a children's character that way, IMO. As for turning something scary (and male) into something sexy, I think it's kind of dumb.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Minakitty said:


> I really don't care either way about the "traditional" sexy costumes (cop, nurse, cat, bunny, etc...), but I'm annoyed by the newer ones like, Sexy Elmo, Spongebob, Freddy (seriously???). There's something very inappropriate about modifying a children's character that way, IMO. As for turning something scary (and male) into something sexy, I think it's kind of dumb.


Amen! Sexy Elmo? OMG. That has got to be the stooopidest thing ever.

Zombie Babies aren't scary, to me.

Very few kids say trick or treat. I get hundreds of TOTs. I treat them b/c I do not want my haunt to undergo extensive destruction. Yes I live in a ghetto place, it's a fact. I still fight the good fight!

I think MY bigggest peeve is the way people close up their doors on Halloween night and won't even give out a few dollars of candy. On one Military Post we lived, my friend gave out $50.00 
of candy the first 15 minutes of Halloween a few years ago, and that is all she bought. She had to close her door. 
I am not talking about her. I mean families with kids, and on Halloween night they turn off their lights and shut their shades. OR they LEAVE right before TOT hours. No costume for their kids, just rollin' out.

But, I love Halloween. I never focus on the stuff that irks me, ever. I love Halloween and really could care less if people have hundreds of Zombie Babies, or all my TOTs are Sexy Oscar the Grouch!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> There's really not too much I don't like about Halloween. Except....
> 
> people who come to a Halloween costume party without a costume. You spend the time planning, decorating, make the food, buy the alcohol and drinks and it's "too much trouble" for them to dress up. I'm not saying it has to be an elaborate costume but at least make some kind of an attempt. It's equivalent to being invited to a _Mystery Game_ party, showing up and then not playing a role. 'I'm only here for the food and drinks; I do not want to participate.' I feel it's disrespectful to the host.


I am in total agreeance with you here. I wouldn't turn anyone away from our party that didn't dress up, but it definatley hurts that we've gone to so much effort with the decor, food and drinks and still can organise our costumes and all they have to do is show up! Argh!!!


I think sexy costumes are fine, especially if you've got the body or assets to pull it off.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Agreed, the whole "sexy costumes" trend has gotten ~seriously old. Unfortunately it's become so pervasive, I don't see it going away any time soon. Just have to keep encouraging everyone to either do their own, or buy ones that aren't in that mode.

My only pet peeve is that the season doesn't last long enough!


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

I hate that I have to hide two of my favorite things on Halloween night: My cats and my cars. Both are in danger.

I am guilty of making the male persona "sexyish." If the Grim Reaper has a female escort, I will be it. Although I read in Slavic culture the "Reaper" was actually a female. The guys have all the cool costumes. I'm not going to be a bunny.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know if it happens everywhere, but here on the west coast we have bag-snatching. Older kids go out "trick-or-treating" usually not even in costume and they steal little kids' bags of candy. I think it's so cruel and horrible. My brother even had a truck of high-schoolers drive up next to him and his friends and rip their bags out of their hands with out even getting out of the back of the truck. So mean!

I'm also not a fan of inflatables for Halloween or Christmas or any holiday. I think they look stupid! Except that I bought the giant inflatable spider when they were a deal at Oriental Trading Company about 8 years ago. It's actually pretty cool because it lights up and you can perch it on the roof or other high places a giant purple spider might hang out. It doesn't just sit in the grass and wave at you like the other ones. It looks like this one:


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Greikate said:


> I hate that I have to hide two of my favorite things on Halloween night: My cats and my cars. Both are in danger.
> 
> I am guilty of making the male persona "sexyish." If the Grim Reaper has a female escort, I will be it. Although I read in Slavic culture the "Reaper" was actually a female. The guys have all the cool costumes. I'm not going to be a bunny.


Good point. A skeletal figure in a black robe doesn't exactly lend itself to easy gender identification. 

It's true, though. The guys do have all the cool costumes.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Spooky-Licious said:


> @weirdRob, OH YEA MAN!! I think last year I had about only 8 kids the whole night who said ''TRICK OR TREAT'' on their own. (IF that many)


I'd ask them "Aren't you supposed to say "Trick or Treat"? If they ask I'll give them candy. If they get smart or don't say anything _then_ I'll close the door in their face. Even if their parents are with them. They should know better than the kids.



Shannie-Boo said:


> I don't know if it happens everywhere, but here on the west coast we have bag-snatching. Older kids go out "trick-or-treating" usually not even in costume and they steal little kids' bags of candy. I think it's so cruel and horrible. My brother even had a truck of high-schoolers drive up next to him and his friends and rip their bags out of their hands with out even getting out of the back of the truck. So mean!


Yeah that's messed up. Not to mention pathetic on the teen's part.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> I thought it would be fun to talk about any Hallowe'en pet peeves we have. Obviously what someone hates, someone else might love, and this isn't intended to rag on anyone's enjoyment of the holiday, I just thought it would be an interesting thread topic.
> 
> What prompted this was, I was just looking online at props, and I came across glittery tombstones. 0_o Seriously? GLITTERY tombstones?! I would never in a million years display those. IMO, the older and more decrepit looking the tombstone, the better. That way it vaguely resembles an actual graveyard. What graveyard has glittery tombstones? Pfft! So yeah, glittery ANYTHING is, IMO, out of place at Hallowe'en. To me the holiday just isn't about glitz and glam - quite the opposite!
> 
> ...


Hey Brother, you and I are two peas in a pod, so to speak. I really don't dig the whole emphasis on gore with Halloween. To me it's a time of witchcraft, ghosts, mystery (what is out there, what could happen), creepy-ness, etc, etc, etc. I think the whole Halloween=Gore thing must have taken off with the original "Halloween" (Michael Myers) movie, but that's just a guess though. I also don't get the connection with Mad Scientists or Insane Asylums...but to each their own, it's just not my personal bag, you know?


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

FatRanza said:


> I also don't get the connection with Mad Scientists or Insane Asylums...


What do you mean?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i dunno i guess kids not saying trick or treat is pretty much the only one. 

decoration wise, even stuff i dont like is just individual tastes, not PEEVES. so i dont go for the gore but someone else does. doesn't bother me any - i just don't buy it. i love glitter, wouldnt go for a glitter TOMBSTONE, but hey - if someone else likes it, thats great. if we all had the same decorating tastes, this forum would be pretty darn boring, yanno?  

sexy costumes? meh- some are ok and some are way too revealing but again... just not my taste.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

FatRanza said:


> I also don't get the connection with Mad Scientists


Well, the whole 'mad scientist' archetype can be traced back to Dr. Victor Frankenstein (at first literary, and later popularized by the Universal movies), so it certainly has a place in the Halloween tradition.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I know a lot of people who realy like it but my Halloween pet peeve is glitter. Skulls, tombstones, ravens, etc should *not* be glittery. Plus the stuff gets everywhere on everything and stays forever--it's the herpes of craft supplies.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Every year in our neighborhood, on the last week of Halloween, a bunch of kids go egging. It's the worst smell ever when the Nevada heat gets to it.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Such a funny topic. My first thought was over-the-top cutesy things like plastic smiling witches and pumpkin inflatables (the whole right side of the Halloween isle at Target, you know what I mean). I also couldn't stand last year after moving to our new house hearing the neighbors talk ON AND ON about how SO MANY people drive in to our neighborhood to trick-or-treat from surrounding areas. Our street is safe, long and flat with minimal stairs. I can see why people would want to come here. Yes, we had a million trick-or-treaters (which I was stoked about!!). But I felt everyone was polite, all of the kids had costumes (and many of the adults, too!); they marveled at our decorations and were generally thankful. What cracks me up is that none of the neighbors even decorate! Most of them don't even carve a pumpkin with their kids, and the only other decoration I saw from our house was a plastic, smiling witch .


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I can think of two... Time, I never have enough time!!! And Street Lights. They can mess with the look and feel.

Everything else, I can deal with (althought I don't like rude ToTs either).


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I suppose my pet peeve is that almost no one in my area decorates for Halloween but they do for Xmas. So I go over the top and get maybe 20 kids. Still I am doing this for myself. I do park the good car inside and use the track car as a prop . This year, I need some kicking legs under it.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> ....all of the kids had costumes (and many of the adults, too!); they marveled at our decorations and were generally thankful. What cracks me up is that none of the neighbors even decorate! Most of them don't even carve a pumpkin with their kids, and the only other decoration I saw from our house was a plastic, smiling witch .


I have similar pet peeves, I am not a fan of the glitter or cutesy decorations. I also don't care for inflatables, but I totally get why people with little kids or kid oriented haunts have them because they are fun. 

Our house was also the only house on our street decorated, our neighbors were astounded at our yard, everyone was so positive and loved it. So I am hopeful  this year some of them will step up and throw something outside that is remotely Halloweenish?? Our house expresses our own personal take on Halloween, I applaud anyone who takes the time to put out any kind of decoration that celebrates this great season! 

Oh and last pet peeve, so tired of people asking me "Wow what do you do for Christmas???"


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Not a 'pet peeve', but rather I'm genuinely curious: When did the color purple become so associated with Halloween. As a kid, growing up in the late 70's-80's, I don't remember ever seeing strings of purple lights, etc. Lots of orange-colored lights, sure. So where/when did the purple come into vogue?


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

ondeko said:


> I know a lot of people who realy like it but my Halloween pet peeve is glitter. Skulls, tombstones, ravens, etc should *not* be glittery. Plus the stuff gets everywhere on everything and stays forever--it's the herpes of craft supplies.




I must forward this to my husband...


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

My pet peeve is having Halloween on a school night, like this year. We will be busy for a couple of hours and things will drop off by 8:00 or so. There is a lot of work going into my yard haunt for only a couple hours of enjoyment. Even so, we do expect around 225 kids this year.

Eric


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> People who smash pumpkins (not the Smashing Pumpkins). Poor, beautiful, innocent pumpkins, so loved, and then destroyed by jerks. Anyone who messes with my jack-o-lanterns better keep an extra close eye on their reindeer during their holiday.


AMEN to that!! I love my jacks and hate to see them stomped.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

My few pet peeves:

Not enough time. The Halloween 'season' doesn't seem to last that long.
Gore....can't stand it myself personally.
I like the mysterious part of Halloween, along with the spookiness if you will.

Glittery decorations? Seriously? Skulls and pumpkins should not be covered in purple or green glitter!

Kids not saying "trick-or-treat". Or "thank you" if they receive candy.
I guess kids are raised differently nowadays. I was raised to say 'please' and 'thank you'. How hard is it to be polite?

And people coming to my party without a costume? Never gonna happen.
I put in the invite* "Costumes are mandatory"* or I will dress them up in an embarrassment costume myself.
If I'm gonna invite 50 people and spend tons of money on food, beverages and prizes, they should make a little
effort to dress up. Anything, just be creative and not cheap. I myself have spent a lot of money on my costumes.

OK, end of rant 

I just love Halloween, and to me, it is considered a holiday.
That's just the way I was raised.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> My few pet peeves:
> 
> Not enough time. The Halloween 'season' doesn't seem to last that long.
> Gore....can't stand it myself personally.
> ...


I completely agree with all of the above. Glad to see someone else who dislikes glitter! Glitter is for Christmas. I'm happy to have lots of glitter at Christmas. But NOT for Hallowe'en. I've seen tombstones for sale online that are covered in purple glitter. WTF is that about?

Glad to see others who get the spooky/mysterious thing, that's always been my personal take on Hallowe'en. As a kid I really thought strange things could happen on Hallowe'en. I still live to believe that


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> Even so, we do expect around 225 kids this year.
> 
> Eric


Wow! Good for you!


----------



## Bullyghost (Aug 18, 2008)

I love love love Halloween...but just to get a couple things off my chest:

It drives me CRAZY when parents (or grandparents) ask for "treats" too...really?!? I give in because I don't want to argue over a single piece of candy....and that is all they get is ONE piece!

Little notes stuck to our door reminding us of the "Evils of Halloween..." 

and 

That Halloween only lasts for one night


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> I completely agree with all of the above. Glad to see someone else who dislikes glitter! Glitter is for Christmas. I'm happy to have lots of glitter at Christmas. But NOT for Hallowe'en. I've seen tombstones for sale online that are covered in purple glitter. WTF is that about?
> 
> Glad to see others who get the spooky/mysterious thing, that's always been my personal take on Hallowe'en. As a kid I really thought strange things could happen on Hallowe'en. I still live to believe that



Thanks so much.
It's just my personal beliefs, as well as several members on the board.
WTF indeed with the glitter for Halloween? 

I like to keep my decorations spooky and mysterious, not gory, LOL.
I've always had compliments on my decorating skills for Halloween.

Once again, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

WeirdRob said:


> What do you mean?


I just never thought that those two scenarios felt "Halloweeny" to me I guess, it just doesn't speak to me. I'm probably in the minority. Of course when all of my friends were learning guitar, I was learning banjo...when they were driving Chevys as their first car, I was driving a Buick, so I'm used to being in the minority.


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Mainly, the time. For most people, at least around where I live, Halloween spirit doesn't really start until October 1st, which is understandable. That's fine and all. But, what disappoints me is that, at least for someone who goes out trick-or-treating, the real festivities of Halloween itself last only about 4 hours max. Sure, you can go to parties and haunted attractions throughout the month, but once Halloween is done, once November 1st comes around, it's like an on/off switch. A bit too sudden in my opinion, I'd prefer a bit slower retreat from Halloween once November hits. Hope that makes sense.

I'm also not a fan of the gore, or overuse of it. I prefer mysteriousness and spookiness, not gore. A little here and there is alright, but when that becomes the main focus of a costume or decorations, then it's a tad bit annoying.

And, like some mentioned above, the people who smash pumpkins. One of my friends (not exactly my friend, though, don't really like him) went around smashing a bunch of them last year, and I got fed up with it. People actually put time and effort into making Jack-o-Lanterns. But, the worst is when it's a small pumpkin with painted faces on it, the ones that little kids tend to make. 

Though, my biggest pet peeve is myself...or everyone else. I'm someone who gets uber-excited for Halloween way too early, starting around early August each year. And I understand that even now is a bit early to be thinking about Halloween as much as I am. But, even during October, people around here don't seem to be that excited or even talk about it until the week of Halloween, which is fine. My pet peeve is more of myself, if that even counts as a pet peeve, for being too excited and thinking other people would, too. Bleh.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I just have to comment on all the posts (on this thread and others too) about kids being "rude" because they don't say 'trick or treat'. Actually, the opposite is true. The phrase, "trick or treat" is not a polite greeting, but a threat; an ultimatum, if you will. They are saying, "give me a treat or I will trick you". I just find it funny that people refuse to give candy unless the kid threatens them first!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shannie-Boo said:


> I don't know if it happens everywhere, but here on the west coast we have bag-snatching. Older kids go out "trick-or-treating" usually not even in costume and they steal little kids' bags of candy. I think it's so cruel and horrible. My brother even had a truck of high-schoolers drive up next to him and his friends and rip their bags out of their hands with out even getting out of the back of the truck. So mean!


That's terrible







I certainly agree with you. Has anyone seen the _Family Guy_ Halloween episode dealing with that and Stewie's less-than-practical solution (which backfires







)? One of the best eps, in my opinion...



Minakitty said:


> Good point. A skeletal figure in a black robe doesn't exactly lend itself to easy gender identification.
> 
> It's true, though. The guys do have all the cool costumes.


Well, that would depend









I have to respectfully disagree. Quite a few of the women's costumes, particularly some of the 'gothic' ones, are absolutely incredible. And if you don't like the women's costumes, you can always buy men's ones to wear and no one will usually utter a single word, whereas we gents would be looked at no so keenly and called names (or worse) if we were to wear the reverse











Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Every year in our neighborhood, on the last week of Halloween, a bunch of kids go egging. It's the worst smell ever when the Nevada heat gets to it.


Why don't some of the community test out the 'Humpty Dumpty' theory using those brats?


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve are teenagers that are "too cool" to dress up, but are not "too cool" to go TOT. To me it's part of the deal. If you don't want to dress up then dont go out.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> That's terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely the case in certain company, but anything goes at one of our local nightclubs 

In my (and many others') case, I have to be a bit more creative (not my strong suit) with costumes and still be feminine, yet not trampy, since I'm already a goth. I want to be something I'm not-it's Halloween!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Detroit used to have Devil's Night when a *LOT* of arson happened. The past few years it has been replaced by Angel's night when every cop imaginable, plus hundreds or thousands of volunteers are out patrolling the streets. 

I personally have never done anything worse than going out when I was a senior in high school and filling my BFF's boyfriend's car with inflated condoms. (note - learn from my fail - do NOT use the lubricated ones!)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just want to post again about my own comment...I'm not AGAINST sexy halloween costumes (I was a sexy halloweener before kids haha) I just feel the ones that are traditionally spooky don't usually translate over well to a "sexy" like...a "sexy" zombie...sorry, but there is nothing sexy about your rotting flesh. Or, as stated, the "kids" stuff turned "sexy" (elmo, cookiemonster, etc) To me, it just doesn't take much creativity to say "let's make the skirt shorter and have a SEXY frankenstein" I dunno. Like I say, I don't mind the sexy stuff, but it just comes across to me as more lame than sexy with certain genres of the sexy. I am definitely ok with the sexy stuff (before kids I worked in an "adult" club as a waitress for a while, so believe me, I'm not bothered by it! I think the ONLY "scary/sexy" combo I have seen that I think works thus far is a sexy witch  yeah, those I can handle haha


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm adding one more pet peeve after going out today! I dislike stores that put their Halloween items out little by little. I went into Target today and they had about 5% of their items out. I want to walk in and BAM! see everything out at once. It's so exciting to get that Halloween feeling, plus then I can see all of my options and decide what to purchase. Half empty stores are more of a gamble - "well, I could buy the giant mummy torso, but what if something better comes along?"


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Spooky-Licious said:


> My Hallows Eve peeve is probably rather obvious.
> A: Kiddies ( & or adults - I don't discriminate) Not saying ''TRICK OR TREAT''. They just stand there with bags open. So I make everrryyyoonne say it before they get any treats. I'm not bad, I just appreciate tradition.


Totally agree.... And I've done that too. A lot of times, the real little kids have to have their parents prompt them, and that's OK, but the rest of the sugar fiends ought to show some gratitude and follow protocol.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I can not stand when these 16-17 year old thugs go trick or treating with no costume on!! I don't care how old you are, but If you want to go around getting free candy, please put on a costume! Also can't stand having a costume party and no one bothers to wear one. Lame!


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

So many kindred souls! I would like to say that Incredibly Tacky Giant Orange Glitter Skulls can be improved tremendously with a couple of coats of paint, so much so that I almost wish I had bought the Even More Incredibly Tacky Giant Lime Green Glitter Skull. Even at half price, that one almost made me barf.  Ironically, guess what I experimented with when I wanted to get a distant multi-light effect: glitter. I blew a little red glitter onto the wet eye paint. Interesting, but I think it will be too subtle for night lighting.

Like many here, I'm annoyed by rude TOTs, teenagers without costumes, and neighbors who can't be bothered to put out a jack-o-lantern. Then again, my Halloween decorating was originally inspired by neighbors who don't celebrate Halloween. When you are in the middle of a dark block, you have to be a bright spot to get anyone to bother to come.

Vandals are past mere peevishness and into outright anger.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> (there were crows at Michaels with glittered chests... wtf)


*sheepish* I bought a bushel of these little guys last time I was there. In my defense, however, they are not for Halloween decorations. I'm clipping them into the floral arrangements at my wedding reception. Our invitations had ravens on them, and we're going with an autumn harvest theme. They look really sweet nestled into the yellow sunflowers, orange mums and red poppies!



Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Not a 'pet peeve', but rather I'm genuinely curious: When did the color purple become so associated with Halloween. As a kid, growing up in the late 70's-80's, I don't remember ever seeing strings of purple lights, etc. Lots of orange-colored lights, sure. So where/when did the purple come into vogue?


I always associated purple with witches, personally. For instance, my favorite costume has always been a witch, and even though 95% of the costume is black, I add color by wearing black & purple striped stockings. Purple is also a twilight color, along with deep blue, grey and black. And twilight is the spookiest time of night, in my opinion!

Cutesy stuff doesn't bother me at all because, well, not everyone is into realistic horror and/or gore. My grandmother sure isn't. But she does love the cute jack-o-lanterns and smiling witches and silly ghosts. Who am I to begrudge her her Halloween joy on account of snobbery? Better than not enjoying it at all.

As for my pet peeves, the not wearing costumes thing DOES drive me up the wall. Even a half-assed costume is better than nothing.

That said, the inappropriately skanky costumes also drives me mad. I'm not talking about the sexy nurse or the hottie-tottie cop or, y'know, actual ADULT costumes. (They do bug me, but not as badly.) But when you take a children's character and sex them up, it's just... WRONG. Like these ones. And this one. And this one. *shudder*

Oh, and the over-sexed children's costumes. I know, I know, our culture teaches little girls to become ho-bags as young as possible with normal, everyday fashion. But seriously, folks. There's no need for things like this. Or this. Or this. (I particularly like the "Prisoner of Love" heart in the crotch area, complete with handcuffs. Mind you, this is a "tween" costume, meant for an 11-12 year old girl. Good job, there, Spirit.)


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I am from Windsor Ontario originally and Devils night was/is a big thing! I use to "guard " my house in the shadows and chase down other kids egging (or other same type vandalism)! 
I guess my "pet peeve" (outside of the word pet peeve,ugh) is when people have pumpkins but don't bother carving them and put them out on there porch like it's " a hallowe'en decoration" , lol


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> I'm adding one more pet peeve after going out today! I dislike stores that put their Halloween items out little by little. I went into Target today and they had about 5% of their items out. I want to walk in and BAM! see everything out at once. It's so exciting to get that Halloween feeling, plus then I can see all of my options and decide what to purchase. Half empty stores are more of a gamble - "well, I could buy the giant mummy torso, but what if something better comes along?"


Yes, yes, yes. Party City is the main example I have. Just went in there today and they didn't have everything out. They had a few packaged costumes and a wall of the small, simpler decorations, but there were still many empty sections for much more merchandise. Fortunately, it seems like the rest will be up in the coming days, so that's not so bad.

Waiting for the good stuff, y'know.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I wouldn't call them pet peeves but there are things I am not a fan of... dead baby props... barely there costumes... people who destroy home haunter's props and real cememteries.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Trex said:


> .... Oh and last pet peeve, so tired of people asking me "Wow what do you do for Christmas???"


I hate that - one holiday at a time! I do Christmas almost as big as I do Halloween, but I want to enjoy the current holiday before giving it the bum's rush out the door to make room for the next. My personal rules for decorating: Halloween has to wait for October, I don't step on my partner's birthday celebration at the end of September. And Christmas decorations begin with the dessert plates on Thanksgiving, not before.

Of course, I am THINKING about all my holiday decorating and WORKING on it all year round. But the celebration and decoration doesn't overlap. Except when Valentine's Day, Chinese New Year, my birthday and Darwin Day all happen on the same weekend.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

This is going to be a very personal Peeve of mine.. you were warned!
My haunted house is open every night of the entire year and except for the fall, most people coming here want to be here, they have been here before or it came highly recommended by their friends= all good.
In "The Season" some people are drug here by their "friends" (Are they Really your friend?") and are scared just standing out front looking at the house. 
Some also arrive in-season not reading any of the reviews expecting a carbon-copy haunt with all the over-done "Monsters" and shtick found almost anywhere else, then they get upset when they don't find those things here, BUT what I offer here does please and stimulate and excite a great many people who rave about their times had here.
So here are some people who have never been here before seeing the house for the first time asking for a discounted ticket price!? (They have no clue as to what is here!)
This house tour is guided, narrated, covers 6 levels, is in an 1870 Inn with huge haunted wine cellar, secret passages,secret doorways, special built concrete tunnel 100 feet long, mazes, slides, original "monsters" an actual true haunted history of this house where many odd, highly coincidental and some positively supernatural things have happened and it takes 60 to 90 minutes or more to go through the house for $13.oo.. and they ask for a discount, and they just went through some other houses that cost more for a 10 minute run-through!?
You were warned,if this sounds like "Pissy" Jim, I'm sorry. hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Trex said:


> Oh and last pet peeve, so tired of people asking me "Wow what do you do for Christmas???"


Yes, I get what you're saying. It's like they automatically assume that christmas will be bigger! Definitely not the case at my house!


----------



## 2012FordFocus (Aug 2, 2011)

Nor at mine. I dont put anything up actually. Enough people do that already.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I do Christmas as well....njwilk is right, I love all holidays and what ever is next is the big one that I do up in my home...I too do not over lap, but I will say this , Hallowe'en is the one I do best plus if I put as much effort into displays as I do Hallowe'en I would need a whole other house to store all my "crap" ...lol


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

this is gonna get some negative feedback.. I'm sure! 
A pet-peeve of mine is cops patrolling the neighborhood and fining kids for going corning or ding-dong ditching houses... enforcing curfew at 9 o clock on Halloween to keep kids from doing vandalism and drugs on the street.
The kids that are gonna truly vandalize will not mind breaking curfew... or it's not as if they'll put out their cigga-weed because it is after 9! The only people this affects is law abiding, nothing to worry about, kids out trying to enjoy Halloween.

As for the corning, ding-dong ditching, even egging... is it truly all that terrible? I would beg kids to corn and egg my house before I'd trample their fun and tick them off so that they lash out and destroy tombstones at a cemetery. Innocent mischief is all part of what Halloween is... Trick or Treat anyone?!
(please everybody understand- this is only my opinion... and therefore does not have any merit whatsoever... I do not want to anger anyone or step on toes)


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

xrockonx911 said:


> this is gonna get some negative feedback.. I'm sure!
> A pet-peeve of mine is cops patrolling the neighborhood and fining kids for going corning or ding-dong ditching houses... enforcing curfew at 9 o clock on Halloween to keep kids from doing vandalism and drugs on the street.
> The kids that are gonna truly vandalize will not mind breaking curfew... or it's not as if they'll put out their cigga-weed because it is after 9! The only people this affects is law abiding, nothing to worry about, kids out trying to enjoy Halloween.
> 
> ...


>ding-dong ditching

Heh, people do this all year long, yet cops are only worried about it on Halloween?

Anyway, I agree with you completely. I don't know if there's any patrolling or curfew around here, never really paid attention, but I do agree with how you feel about the general idea of it. Half of 'Trick or Treating' is the innocent mischief, so why try and put even more restrictions and limits on a one-night holiday for something that isn't even bad. It doesn't work, and it's pointless.

Of course, there are the things that aren't acceptable, like destruction of property and decorations. That's going too far.


----------



## Habuu (Oct 2, 2008)

My pet peeve is how active this forum is now and for the next 51 days. I have a HARD time keeping up with all the great ideas, projects, purchases, GBs etc. At the same time i am jealous /inspired buy all the creative people on this forum. Oh and death to inflatables (in my yard)!!! Long live the inflatables (in my neighbors yard)!!!!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the glittery cutesy props, but I don't mind them at all. Any effort is nice, imo, even if it's just a smiley face trash bag ghost! Most people in my town don't put any decorations out at all, so I can't help but smile when I see ANY kind of decorations. 

I don't mind sexy costumes either, but I HATE when they win costume contests. A skimpy rainbow brite outfit is not a better costume than even a witch, let alone the much more elaborate costumes. 

The bag snatchers, ugh. It's incredibly mean to snatch a little kid's bag of candy, and I don't understand why anyone would do that. I'm actually debating on whether or not to carve pumpkins this year, since I don't want them smashed.

I LOVE the zombie babies, but that's because I think they are cute. I can see how they would bother some people, though.

I guess my pet peeve would be what has happened to Halloween here in my town. They actually have stores downtown pass out candy, to cut down on kids going house to house. They will not do this on Sunday either. Last year, they did it on Saturday because Sunday is "the Lord's day".  (just to note, I don't care about a person's beliefs one way or another, it just bothers me to not have Halloween on the actual day it falls on.) They used to have "Fun Night" at each elementary school here when I was a kid. There were games, a haunted house, hay rides, costume contests, etc. The people here have put an end to that now, though. They now have a "Fall Festival" and they do it close to Thanksgiving. I tried to find cutesy things for my mom to decorate her school office with, but there were very few things she could actually use. No witches, monsters, ghosts, etc. It's sad.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I know most have been mentioned before but Here is my list of Halloween pet peeves:

1. Kids not saying trick or treat and thank you

2. I'm not a fan of cutesy decorations but they are better than nothing.

3. People not passing out candy.

4. Parents not allowing their kids to participate in Halloween. Don't they know Halloween nights are some a childs most awesome and memorable nights in their childhood?

5. I guess the one that really gets me is that I can't understand how some people absolutely show no interest in Halloween, I can't understand the mentality!
How could a person NOT be a Halloween fanatic??????? I just will never understand some people.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

TheMayor said:


> I guess my "pet peeve" (outside of the word pet peeve,ugh) is when people have pumpkins but don't bother carving them and put them out on there porch like it's " a hallowe'en decoration" , lol


*shrug* My parents do that. Outside of a pumpkin, a holiday jack-o-lantern flag and a wreath with pumpkins and scarecrows on the door, they really don't decorate for Halloween anymore. It's just not their thing. They prefer subtlety. (Same goes for Christmas - just wreaths and candles in the windows. If they're feeling fancy they'll put garland on the porch's banister and a ribbon on the mailbox.) Though I _did_ get Mom to agree to ears of Indian corn on the porch light and lamp post last year. She prefers harvest decorations as opposed to Halloween decorations. No harm in that, really. It's just not her style. (She also likes the fact that the pumpkin and corn can double as Thanksgiving decorations, too - time and money saver, there!) She let me decorate however I wanted for Halloween when I still lived at home, and that's all that really matters.


----------

